# ABB Freelance Control Builder F Pro Version 9.2 SP2



## nordend (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

 ich bin auf der Suche nach einer CD (Demo) Version 9.2 der ABB Freelance Software (Control Builder F Pro Version 9.2 7968 SP2).

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Rüdesheim (30 April 2019)

Immer noch auf der Suche?

Hätte die Software zur Hand.


----------



## nordend (1 Mai 2019)

Nein. ich habe die Software schon bekommen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## EDC (28 Juni 2022)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Software kurzfristig zu bekommen? ich bräuchte sie ebenfalls.


----------



## Rüdesheim (5 Juli 2022)

Hallo,
welche Version benötigst du genau.
Wenn du mir deine Mail Adresse zukommen lässt, kann ich dir diese zukommen lassen.
Gruß 
TR


----------

